# car temperature problems



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

ok well this car my friend drives starts to overheat when he goes over a 80mph 
what could be the problem. i think it might be not enough coolant im gong to check it out today he noes nothing about cars so im going to help him out.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

most of the time the problem will be the thermostat.. ht wont open and circulate the water at the right temp.. might want to change it out.. typical price for a thermostat is around $20 and shoyld only take a novice mechanic around an our to change


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ONLY when he goes over 80 mph?  Or at other times as well. Any answers you can provide would be helpful.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

My guess would be a bad radiator.

http://www.az-zbum.com/repair.overheat.shtml


----------

